
FinSpy can spy on calls and messages sent by Signal, Telegram, WhatsApp and more - 07d046
https://threatpost.com/finspy-modules-secure-messaging-apps/146372/
======
bradknowles
From the article:

——— There’s a catch though for operators going after iOS users: The implant
can only be installed on jailbroken devices; and, an attacker would need
physical access to the device in order to jailbreak it. If a device is already
jailbroken, remote infection vectors include malicious SMS messages or emails,
and WAP push messaging, which can be sent from the FinSpy Agent operator’s
terminal.

Also, the latest iPhone/iPad version is compatible with iOS 11 and below, but
newer versions of the Apple operating system are not confirmed as susceptible;
also, implants for iOS 12 have not been observed.

